# Which is better to start with?



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Ok, monsters are on beef now, just muscle meat. Am starting to wean in earnest now. Before I used to just mix meat with kibble, but I want this litter to be all raw fed. They are 5 1/2 wks old. Can they handle chicken necks yet? If I beat them down, could they handle them? The only grinder I have is on my kitchenaid mixer so I'd prefer not to use that. I've done wings before but that was closer to say 8-9 wks, so what rmb can they do at this age?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Based on the duck necks I have I would think they could handle chx necks which would be smaller. Especially if they were pummeled first. Of you could buy a whole chicken to toss to them and find out the easy way!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

yeah, well momma would probably take dibs on that. She's eating everything that's not tied down plus some of the others dogs food!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

She is feeding quite the brood there though!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Yeah but she could eat a huge bowl of meat/backs and still try to steal the puppy pans on the counter. Pups are up to 4 round cake pans of meat right now!!! That's like 15lbs of beef in a day. 10lbs does 2 meals!

I keep her away at night now to give her a break from them. She is with them during the day for right now, once i move them to the puppy area she'll be able to have a little more escape time, lol.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Have you tried chicken backs with the pups yet?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

No, I think I still have some of those left, big guys got some of those this morning.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

If you are going to wean your litters onto raw you had better start thinking about a grinder.









Bash up the necks, wings and backs. They should be able to deal with those.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Since you won't need the ground for very long (if at all) I would opt for buying some premades.

Wings, backs and necks are good first RMBs for puppies. My Rottie friend gives her 4 week olds chicken legs with the skin off. They have NO problems ripping all the meat off them in a hurry! Buy 8 weeks they can handle the whole leg!

I'd say try the wings or necks - without the pummeling first. See if they can handle them.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I tried thighs with skin removed, that didn't do too well, but that was a wk ago, lol. 

I'll try necks and pick up some wings this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Lauri, what's the grinder you recommend now? I remember reading somewhere about not using the northern tool one as it wasn't the same one anymore, but can't remember which you said to use, lol.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

It's a Tasin TS108. You can find them on Ebay or here:

http://www.onestopjerkyshop.com/product_info.php?products_id=47

They have gone up quite a bit in price. I got mine for $95.


----------

